
Earth's water may have been imported from the far reaches of the solar system - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/10/earths-water-may-have-been-imported-from-the-far-reaches-of-the-solar-system.ars
======
jluan
I don't understand -- it says 1.6 out of 5000 are deuterium. Why are we
looking for meteorites and comets with precisely that ratio? Why couldn't it
have been that the distribution of all comets to impact the earth yielded an
average deuterium proportion of 1.6/5000?

------
biznickman
Random thing just happened ... as I'm reading about the Deuterium levels on
earth versus the meteors, Pandora started playing a song by "Deuter" on an
album called "East of the full moon". Was this a coincidence or some sort of
unexplained phenomenon caused by some energy field that I emitted while
reading the article?

